# Slime Has Memory but No Brain



## micropage7 (Dec 25, 2012)

*By leaving behind gooey deposits (left), Physarum polycephalum "remembers" where it's been.*





*The cell moves by expanding a network of pulsating tissues*

In experiments with the slime mold Physarum polycephalum, scientists at the University of Sydney noticed that the life-form avoided retracing its own paths. They began to suspect that the slime was using "externalized spatial memory" to navigate.

"The slime mold leaves behind a trail of slime everywhere it goes, which it can then detect later to recognize areas it has already been," said biologist Chris Reid.

To test this theory, researchers placed Physarum in a U-shaped trap. On an untreated surface, 96 percent of the specimens were able to steer through the trap to find a sugar solution before the time limit of 120 hours.

But when the trap had already been coated with slime, so that the specimens could not distinguish their own trails, only a third of the organisms reached the goal before the time limit and spent ten times longer returning to areas they had already been.

The team's current research also suggests that Physarum can recognize and react to the trails left by other species of slime mold. (Video: searching treetops for slime mold.)

Reid said externalized spatial memory could have been used by primitive organisms to solve the same types of problems our brains confront today—the start of the evolution of memory.

Previous research has shown that slime mold can also solve mazes and anticipate periodic events. In light of all this, Reid concluded: "I, for one, welcome our new gelatinous overlords."

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2012/10/121008-brainless-slime-goo-spatial-memory-robot-slime-science-reid/

http://www.bbc.co.uk/nature/19846365


----------



## Morgoth (Dec 25, 2012)

so can we suspect Bio ram in the future?


----------



## hat (Dec 25, 2012)

I dunno, 120 hours to move from one side of a petri dish to another... I'll stick with my PC133.


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 25, 2012)

hat said:


> I dunno, 120 hours to move from one side of a petri dish to another... I'll stick with my PC133.



but then again to get from 1 gb to 2gb, you only need to feed it XD


----------



## lyndonguitar (Dec 25, 2012)

I thought memory is stored in the brain?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 25, 2012)

Defintion 8, the tendency for a material, system, etc, to show effects that depend on its past treatment or history.

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/memory

Looks like something that has came out my nose before.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 25, 2012)

i for one welcome our slimey overlords.

sorry, it had to be said.


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 31, 2012)

easy rhino said:


> i for one welcome our slimey overlords.
> 
> Sorry, it had to be said.



all hail lord googa
hail googa 
hail googa
hail googa
hail googa
hail googa
hail googa


----------



## Morgoth (Dec 31, 2012)

hat said:


> I dunno, 120 hours to move from one side of a petri dish to another... I'll stick with my PC133.



if im correct organic memory cells have mutch faster read and write speed then silicon?


----------



## hellrazor (Dec 31, 2012)

I suddenly feel the need to play Starcraft.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jan 1, 2013)

Typical confusion of terms.  Or maybe stretching a point to make it more interesting to the masses.

What the slime mold is doing is leaving breadcrumbs where it has been.

And I'm fairly certain that's what you do instead of remembering.

Why can't people just talk straight.


----------

